# Greetings Brethren!



## Mason Simmons (Dec 26, 2010)

My name is Mason Simmons. I'm a newly raised Master Mason from Salado Lodge #296 in Salado, Texas. I must say that becoming a Mason is one of the best decisions I've made thus far. I'm excited about this website, because it allows for further discussion of philosophy and history that is Masonic in nature. This allows for like-minded men to have discussions outside of the Lodgeroom. Looking forward to reading future posts.



God bless,
Mason Simmons, MM


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome, brother! It's good to have you on the forums.

My wife and I went to Salado a few time when I was stationed at Fort Hood, we enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Mason!!


----------



## peace out (Dec 27, 2010)

Howdy, Mason.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 27, 2010)

Bro. Mason,

Welcome to Masons of Texas! We're glad that you are here!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Casey (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------

